# UK Driving license - how long valid in Spain



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

For those Expat residents who prefer to retain their UK Driving license for as
long as legally possible while resident in Spain.
Including myself who has the standard UK Photocard license, that also comes 
in handy while shopping ( as proof of id ) when paying by Debit or Credit card.

What's the legal limit on driving with a UK Driving license after becoming resident
in Spain. As my UK driving license was renewed in the UK in 2011 and is valid
for 10 years.

As I get 2 opinions on this namely that:
1. I can use my UK Driving license in Spain up until the day it expires
( in my case 2021 ) by which time you should apply for a Spanish Driving License,
if still resident in Spain.

2. No - this used to be the case but under new Spanish law that came into force
on the 19th January last year. Expats who become resident in Spain, only have
upto a maximum of 2 years ( regardless of expiry date on their UK License ) from
the day they officially become a resident of Spain; to change to a Spanish
Driving License.

To add further confusion, I also get feedback from Expat's that Spain's bid to
get foreign residents to covert to Spanish Driving License's was challenged in
the European Court. The upshot of which was that Spain lost their case to
fine foreign residents to change to Spanish licenses before their UK ( or any
other EU ) driving license expired.
Somehow that doesn't make sense as some EU countries issue lifetime,
usually up to 70 years of age Driving licenses.

This is the website with the New law that came into force last year. In
Spanish.

Un millón de conductores extranjeros residentes en España tendrá que renovar su carnet a partir del 19 de enero - Automovilistas Europeos Asociados

Must say - I'm attracted by Traffico's offer to waive the need for a medical
examination for those foreign EU Residents who apply for a Spanish Driving
License within 2 years of taking up residency in Spain.

Does this offer still apply ????


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

1. Yes, this is correct, except you have to take the medical after 185 days.
2. No, this only applies to licences without an administrative renewal date (yours does)

Offer - yes, this has always been the case.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In your case No.1 is correct.
If you have the new photo card UK licence then you can use this until near expiry then change to a spanish one. This is because the Uk authorities have convinced the Spanish/EU that the "date of expiry" on the front is the expiry of the licence , which it isn't it is the photo renewal.
If you have any other Uk type licence then it has to be changed to a Spanish one within 2 years.
The German "valid until you die " licence has been changed to all new applicants to age 70 with renewals( 15 years ?) ,I believe. Anyone with a German " until you die " has to change it to Spanish.

All countries like Germany, Norway , etc; are having to change there licence systems to comply with the date requirement

If you change to a spanish licence well before the expiry date then you will probably not need a medical as it is assumed that you had one when the UK one was renewed ! If you change at expiry then a medical will be required.


----------



## Farmley (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you have resit the driving test in Spain to get the Spanish Licence


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Not if you are exchanging.


----------



## Farmley (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks for your help


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In addition from the OP - the use as an ID applies to the Spanish D/L as well and is legally an acceptable ID because it also has your NIE on it which is very useful when you have to sign for certain things such as "signed for" mail..


----------

